# Furries with furries



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Ive been curious, do most furries own pets of their own? And do they base their fursonas around them, make their own, or mix them. I have a cat and my fursona is a feline too.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 12, 2008)

lots-o-pets here
my fursona is a house cat
i have 7 cats
and i work with a rescue
one summer the number of personal cats and foster cats = 21...i felt like the pied piper at dinner time!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Im a house cat and arctic fox. XD I dont have an arctic fox at home though.


----------



## BlackRat (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a dog, a cat, a rat and a bird right now...used to have alot more but the beloved circle of life has lowered the numbers a bit.
Fursona not at all based on any of em, although I'd love to get a fennec ^_^


----------



## timfiredog (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep, 2 cats, 3 horses, and this stupid duck that won't go away.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 12, 2008)

I got a dog :3

Yeah... I'm boring, shut up.

Also, I want a fox, man...


----------



## Jack (Sep 12, 2008)

8 cats- 2 calico, 4 black cats, and 2 long haired grays. 

7 dogs- 1 black lab, 3 yellow labs, and two dachshunds. 

6 horses- I think thoroughbreds.


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got two cats and one rabbit. Funnily enough my fursona isn't based on any of them!


----------



## Darkou (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a kitty.
I like cats, so we had a cat at home.

However my fursona and the fact i have a cat are not related.

i'm feline because i felt like it, because of my body and stuff.
I could have been a nice fox as well, i guess.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 12, 2008)

I think it is a bit common for people to base their fursona off of their pets. I mean you have people out there who commission fur-suits to look like their own pet dog.

As for animals at home, I have 4 cats.....but I'd never be able to keep a Maned Wolf as a pet. It would feel so horrible taking such a fantastic and beautiful animal out of the wild, where it belongs. Wild animals don't make good pets anyway.

I used to have a pet snake but he died, Easter this year. I was so sad....still am sad a bit.

EDIT: What was that old saying? A house without a cat is not a home!


----------



## Kume (Sep 12, 2008)

I have no pets sadly....
But my fursona is a fox, and i guess its just because i pretty much act like a fox. Im kinda shy, once i get to know you, im a fun person, i LOVE to have fun, I am smart. Plus i think foxes are just so cute, and i realy dont care how many of them are out there.




EDIT: Not a slut!!!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2008)

2 kittys
2 chinchillas (sadly back at parents house, apt says no rodents)


----------



## FoxchildFennec (Sep 12, 2008)

I created a fursona complete with personality and everything for my cat.


----------



## Monak (Sep 12, 2008)

I have five cats and a snapping turtle.


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a pet rock that I wrapped in faux fur.  We go everywhere together.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a pet rock that I wrapped in faux fur. We go everywhere together.


 
XD Whats his name?


----------



## Duskling (Sep 12, 2008)

i has 4 cats, 2 dogs, 1 snake and 2 birds lol

i wish i had a racoon, he'd sit on my shoulder and he'd be all like "dude im a raccoon" and i'd be like "dude i know!"


----------



## An Theris (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a cat, but I don't have a fursona ^^;;


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Whats his name?


ROCKY!!! *ba dum tsh*


----------



## Kyra (Sep 12, 2008)

can't afford one at the mo 
but what i want i cant get anyway (a wolf or fox)


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 12, 2008)

um... yeah this is a long list
13 chickens
5 horses
6 dogs (2 full grown rodhesian rigde backs 2 puppys a shitzu and a wist highland terrier)
2 ducks
1 kitten (other one died still wear its collar  )
and a tortoise named norman
none off these are my fursona though if i needed to make other characters id probably take inspiration from them


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 12, 2008)

A Bernese mountain [of a] dog, two leopard geckos, two cats, and this weird wobbly hairy thing that eats too much food and is yet to stop expanding. (We think it's another cat.)


----------



## Kuro-chan (Sep 12, 2008)

I have two cats, one's a calico named Pumpkin and the other is all grey and has hazel eyes with a ring of green around his pupil, and his name is Wolfy. :3


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 12, 2008)

No pets allowed where I live


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2008)

Haven't got any pets.

Don't really care.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2008)

My pets: A mutt-cat named Smokey, a Pembroke Welsh Corgi named Trevor, and a goat named Ethel.  They have to share a household with my mother's pets, however, so it's kind of a "family pet" thing.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah I Have Four Cats And One Dog, Of which I Often Pic Up Its (Icky Stuff) After Its Done,  A Nasty Task On Wet Days!


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

I've had pets all my life. Multiple pets most of the time, but I only have one cat right now. His name's Kringle. He's more like my parents' pet though. I merely co-exist with him. I was always playing with my other ones as a kid though. Perhaps I don't pay attention to Kringle that much because I wants a doggy. Meh.. here's a picture of him on the first Christmas he spent with us.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 12, 2008)

i had a rottweiler, but he found my chocolate protein powder and died from protein powder/chocolate poisoning. 

and now i'm living at school which means i have no pets


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 12, 2008)

aw i feel so sorry for you rotweiler, but i have a miniture sheltee


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i had a rottweiler, but he found my chocolate protein powder and died from protein powder/chocolate poisoning.
> 
> and now i'm living at school which means i have no pets


 
Im sorry ._.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd love to have another pet but certain circumstances prevent that from happening at this time.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 13, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> A Bernese mountain [of a] dog, two leopard geckos, two cats, and this weird wobbly hairy thing that eats too much food and is yet to stop expanding. (We think it's another cat.)



I had a gecko one. It was a golden gecko.

Needless to say I'm never having another pet gecko ever again. The tend to be very unfriendly towards being handled, and they are extremely nippy.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a cat...

I know, I'm so hard core.  lol


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 13, 2008)

I've always wanted a cat, as long as I can remember. So, three years ago, my parents got us a dog. He's great, I love him to death, but...I still want a cat.


----------



## zoozoo400 (Sep 13, 2008)

2 cats
3 frogs
2 lizards
a turtle
and a hamster

Named my fursona after my cat, Zookie XD


----------



## Zentio (Sep 13, 2008)

I used to have lots of cats, they all died or ran away though.
All we have here now are 3 dogs.

Back when I made my fursona I first based him off my favorite cat, but then I got on SL and wanted to buy a cat fursona avatar, so I got one on there then based my fursona around that one xP


----------



## Dexiro (Sep 13, 2008)

i have a cat at the moment, but he sucks

i'm hoping to get a husky some day


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


>



Wow, that is EXACTLY what Smokey looks like, except Smokey has a tiny white tuft of fur on his "chest".


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dexiro said:


> i have a cat at the moment, but he sucks


hmmm....


----------



## XoPp (Sep 13, 2008)

Well we have a cat and when i include him in my drawings, i draw him as a "Taildevil"(my own miserable selfmade species)

but my fursona is nothing near a cat :-?


----------



## belovedloveless (Sep 13, 2008)

I have 1 cat and 1 dog. Though I do not base my fursona off of them.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 18, 2008)

Not yet.  I'm remodeling a room in my house that I will eventually keep a cat box in.  After that's done, I'll get 2 cats.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm allergic to animals   

Though we grew up with a beagle / german sheppard named Star. She was an amazing dog. Though, we tried introducing a new dog into our home that we adopted a year after Star died, though my allergies flared up and so did my mother's, and the dog was really out of control and we had to take him back to the adoption agency.  

I would love another dog though, when my living situation permits it I think I'll get a hypo-allergenic puppy :3


----------



## Prowler (Sep 18, 2008)

no pets allowed at where im living now, but my 2 cats live where i can see them often. used to have a lab(abby) and i miss her.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

I have one doggie, a half-dachsund half-doberman female named sissy, she has the color of a doberman, but she definetly has the personality of a dachsund. ^_^


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an adorable mutt named Penny.


----------



## Link Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

I know of many a person with a wolf fursona who own either huskies, malamutes, or wolf hybrids, likewise with feline furries owning lots of cats. I don't necessarily think they base their fursona off their pets, but they have said pets because they like the species they "belong" to. 

Now, I HAVE seen fursuits based off of pets. S'a whole 'nother ball park.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a family pet that's a female American Eskimo dog (She's a fat dog that can get very annoying.), but as you can see I'm a feline. Didn't base my fursona off her. :3


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2008)

3 cats.  <3 them


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 18, 2008)

I could never own a snake. I'd put a tie around his neck and just generally be a huge furfag about it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Mirka said:


> I'm allergic to animals
> 
> Though we grew up with a beagle / german sheppard named Star. She was an amazing dog. Though, we tried introducing a new dog into our home that we adopted a year after Star died, though my allergies flared up and so did my mother's, and the dog was really out of control and we had to take him back to the adoption agency.
> 
> I would love another dog though, when my living situation permits it I think I'll get a hypo-allergenic puppy :3


 
Thats so sad.. I dont know what I'd do if I were allergic to my cat.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a fish.
Its' name is Shorbunk (or Shorebuck)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep, gotta pet.  An iguana and no, my fursona is not an iguana.  X3


----------



## Volray (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, my family has a dog, cairn terrier to be exact.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

Lizards and lurchers


----------



## Bambi (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots'a Dogs.

Seven of them. 

Yes, I can feed them all. ^.-


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Lots'a Dogs.
> 
> Seven of them.
> 
> Yes, I can feed them all. ^.-


Lucky.. I wish I had so much as one dog. They make such awesome companions.. 



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wow, that is EXACTLY what Smokey looks like, except Smokey has a tiny white tuft of fur on his "chest".


So does Kringle, but his white tuft isn't visible in that pic for some reason. He does have one, though.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I own a Kitten and a Pomeranian. Right now said Kitten is trying to help me type.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 21, 2008)

I got a German Shepherd, Collie cross and a ginger kitty.  :]
My fursona isn't based on any of them though.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 21, 2008)

I haz a blue point ragdoll cat....its so cute XD


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a pet cat Alex. He would be like my brother, if I had a brother who didn't speak English and bugged me all the time. A weird thing about Alex is that he has been shot by my neighbor, thrown by my cousin, had a couch dropped on him, and on numerous occasions come home covered in gashes and cuts, and yet he always heals up good as new. I am beginning to think he is a super zombie or something. 

Alex has a pet cat named Bart, and I say this because I didn't even want Bart. He followed Alex home and then wouldn't leave and when I shut him outside they sat on either side of the door and howled that horrible cat howl until I let Bart in. I swear, when Alex dies Bart is out of here. Bart is an asshole.

My fursona isn't based on either of them, because I think that would be treating them as an extension as myself. Alex has his own personality, and i respect him too much to do that. Bart isn't my fursona because I don't want to associate myself with him. He is a dickhead.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Owwin said:


> I have a pet cat Alex. He would be like my brother, if I had a brother who didn't speak English and bugged me all the time. A weird thing about Alex is that he has been shot by my neighbor, thrown by my cousin, had a couch dropped on him, and on numerous occasions come home covered in gashes and cuts, and yet he always heals up good as new. I am beginning to think he is a super zombie or something.
> 
> Alex has a pet cat named Bart, and I say this because I didn't even want Bart. He followed Alex home and then wouldn't leave and when I shut him outside they sat on either side of the door and howled that horrible cat howl until I let Bart in. I swear, when Alex dies Bart is out of here. Bart is an asshole.
> 
> My fursona isn't based on either of them, because I think that would be treating them as an extension as myself. Alex has his own personality, and i respect him too much to do that. Bart isn't my fursona because I don't want to associate myself with him. He is a dickhead.


 
Alex is so awesome, Bart's is just a fan of his greatness~


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Alex is so awesome, Bart's is just a fan of his greatness~


The sad thing is that Bart looks almost identical to Alex. There would be a possibility that he could be his offspring if Alex wasn't neutered. I just don't like that cat. I swear he does shit on purpose to piss me off. He steals Alex's food, and he knocks shit off of my table, expensive shit. He looks right at me and meows to get my attention before he does it. Alex does need a fan club, but Bart needs to fuck off!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Owwin said:


> The sad thing is that Bart looks almost identical to Alex. There would be a possibility that he could be his offspring if Alex wasn't neutered. I just don't like that cat. I swear he does shit on purpose to piss me off. He steals Alex's food, and he knocks shit off of my table, expensive shit. He looks right at me and meows to get my attention before he does it. Alex does need a fan club, but Bart needs to fuck off!


 
Maybe Bart is Alex's evil twin?


----------



## Owwin (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Maybe Bart is Alex's evil twin?


LE GASP, but wait. I was there when Alex was born. He couldn't be his twin unless. DOUBLE GASP! A CLONE!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Owwin said:


> LE GASP, but wait. I was there when Alex was born. He couldn't be his twin unless. DOUBLE GASP! A CLONE!


DX Noooooo~!


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually hate animals, but I'm stuck living with a bunch of them.


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 4 cats, and I used to have a mouse. No, the cats didn't eat him. >_>

I have this weird tendency to subconsciously adopt traits and such based on whatever critters are around for long enough. Humans and wild animals included. Other than that there's no relation between my fursona and my pets.


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 22, 2008)

Personally I don't have any pets, but at any one time I live in the same house as 7 cats, 10 dogs, 35 birds (From finch to macaw sized), and 100+ fish. My family is crazy, and this is actually a low point. We had over 4X as many only five years ago. Not to mention ferrets, lizards, raccoons, hamsters, pigs, ducks, and most other small animals. Remember I live in the city so all of this is in one very cramped house.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Jardenon said:


> I actually hate animals, but I'm stuck living with a bunch of them.


Hilarious irony, in so many ways. XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I got a dog :3
> 
> Yeah... I'm boring, shut up.
> 
> Also, I want a fox, man...


 
That would be tight if I could care for a fox, I'd bring it everywhere but anyways I have a cat at home though I would like a dog too.


----------



## Irritus (Sep 22, 2008)

I have two cute pit bulls my self.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 22, 2008)

my fursona is a feline and i have  adog


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

Heheh, if only dragons were real...

I've always wanted an iguana, or maybe even a small lizard.  But everyone I've lived with had an over-the-top fear of them.  ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Heheh, if only dragons were real...
> 
> I've always wanted an iguana, or maybe even a small lizard. But everyone I've lived with had an over-the-top fear of them. ._.


I can understand some people fearing snakes, but small lizards is kinda extreme. XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

^I wish I was kidding, but it's true.  Especially my mom; she'd run to the other side of the street in a flash if one even gets near her.  It's embarrassing.

Thing is, we were born and raised in Puerto Rico, and the place is crawling with small lizards.  20 years and I still I love doing the ol' catch and release with them.  X3

And yeah, P.R. is home to snakes as well.  I've had a few close encounters with them, and dislocated my wrist by falling back onto it when I was but a few feet away from a big boa...


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 23, 2008)

Dragons don't exist, but I love all reptiles equally (to me dragons are reptiles, shut up). Earlier in my life I wasn't really allowed to have my own pets, but but since 3, soon 4 months ago I've had a pair of leopard geckos. I don't like the fact that they're so small, but they're wonderful.

They actually inspired me to make my new fursona half-leopard gecko, I suppose. Beautiful lizards.

There are a two cats and a hamster in the house, but I don't consider them as mine. I don't want to come off as a bitch saying this, but I hate almost any animal with fur, except foxes and raccoons. But no, that doesn't mean I hate people with non-reptile fursonas. >_>

I've wanted to knock it up a notch and try to get a snake, but mom refuses to have a snake in the house, and I can understand why when my sister has a pet hamster. xD

I actually consider myself to be quite a herpetoculturist, and I want to own lots of reptiles in the future if I get a job. Maybe I should work at a a zoo or something...?


----------



## silvermoon098 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a dog and I'm a wolf


----------



## Kiyosh (Sep 27, 2008)

I have one dog. A 14 month golden retriever named Kuma. He's not a part of my fursona, but he's my little pride and joy. It's funny cause when I stay up too late, he nudges my arm, backs away, sits down, and raises his paw and gives me that puppy dog face. It's his way of saying, aren't you coming to bed? He sleeps on my bed and he gets lonely very easily, lol.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I have had pets, dont have any now, does that mean yes or no in poll?



_Would like to have an dog..._


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 27, 2008)

I have two cats and a dog... whereas my fursona is feline in apperance, though it's closer to a viverrid, the same family civets come from.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to have a tortishell cat but due to certain circumstances, mainly rules on where i am currently resideing, i can not have pets so i gave her to mom to look after.


----------



## Natannis (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a cat at home and it just so happens that I'm a cat myself.  I get along with most felines, and I've always had a "fatal attraction" to them since I was small.  Ever since I could talk, I told my mom I wanted a cat.


----------



## AugustYifu (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got just one pet here; a male shetland sheepdog. He's two years old, sable coloring. His name is Monty. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

AugustYifu said:


> I've got just one pet here; a male shetland sheepdog. He's two years old, sable coloring. His name is Monty. :3


Awww, I could swear your icon is some kind of cute gummy bear panda X3


----------



## Miles_Rose (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a Tabby cat and a Black Lab. I sort of base my fursona around my cat because she is a feline. Thats about it. Oh, my cat is named Luna and my dog is named Bella.


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm a shepherd and i own a shepherd. 8D and 2 cats.
i want a snake, but i'm not sure if i'd be responsible enough for one. i want to name it Boss. LOL.


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a dog, but my dog recently passed away at the ripe old age of fourteen, and I've never had a dog the same breed as myself.


----------



## zaal (Sep 28, 2008)

because my little brother is allergic to cats


----------



## devils (Sep 29, 2008)

i don't know if it counts as yes or not, but i use to have a pet. we had to put her down three years ago because of sickness. i miss her dearly, she was a chocolate lab.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Sep 29, 2008)

Three cats. One female and two of her rambunctious siblings (anyone want one? XD). I based my fursona's fur color on the mother cat. :3


----------



## Furryhart (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 31 cats, does that count? ( smiles with toothy grin.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

I love cats~! Can I visit you sometime?


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a male Chinese Shar-pei dog (named Winchester) and a couple of 400L tanks with a variety of African Cichlids.  And my kits each have a Beta fish, named "Rufus" and "Sashy" (short for sashimi) each.

But my fursona is a river otter.


----------



## Wovstah (Oct 3, 2008)

Cats... so... many CATS D: =^_^=


----------



## Kuhnio (Oct 3, 2008)

In response to the OP, the simplest way I know how to say it; I have a cat, and am a cat because I like cats, but my 'fursona' is not based on my cat.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a Dog named Lord Byron James Wellington III. No Idea what breed he is, but he's been my pride and joy ever since my family got him from the pound. Unfortunately, due to college, I had to leave him back in Michigan. =(

Strangely, I'm a cat person and my Fursona is a cat..meh.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 5, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Not yet.  I'm remodeling a room in my house that I will eventually keep a cat box in.  After that's done, I'll get 2 cats.


_**many cheers!**_ My remodeling project is done!  That means I can start getting ready for little furs to invade my house! 

Man, my son will be so thrilled...!  He loves cats!


----------



## Althea (Oct 5, 2008)

I own three rats, one male and two females and my mother owns two rabits. I don't really base my characters on my pets.. or else they'd either be a lazy bastard or a hyperactive crazy lil thing lol


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a Lab - Chester <3

He's my baby


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's a list of my current pets and their names. :3
12 chickens (October, Phineus, Eagle, Loomis, Hutch, Ping, Kiwi, Pep, Snickers, Vanilla, Taffy, Twix), 8 goats (Tilly, Twyla, Toshio, Toby, Togepi, Pikachu, Feline, Kizzy), 5 cats (Tiger, Chip, Smoke, Mischief, Chloe), 4 horses (Dante, Skipper, Halfbreed, Mikah), 3 bettas (Sea, Espeon, Flare), 2 guinea pigs (Shippou, Mohawk), 2 ferrets (Mink, Star), 2 turtles (Crusty, Speedy), 2 bearded dragons (Spike, Draco), 2 dogs [papillons] (Pocco, Sysco), 1 corn snake (Moeru Aka no Taiyou no Raji), 1 fat tailed gecko (Godzilla), 1 kuhli loach (Squirmie), 1 chincilla (Furby), & 1 llama (Hummer)
(I live on a farm of sorts)
My fursona doesn't really have anything to do with any of my pets. The closest simularities are with my dogs (my fursona's in the canine family) and my chinchilla (my chinchilla is technically "beige", but she looks light gray. My fursona is 2 shades of gray with white markings). But that's about it. Unless you count that the mate I made for her is a mutated snake, and I own a snake (my pride and joy <3 Some people wouldn't believe how great of pets snakes make).


----------



## Wreth (Oct 5, 2008)

If you don't charge people to coming to where you live to look at animals you need to


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> If you don't charge people to coming to where you live to look at animals you need to


 
I can't count how many times I've said that XD Mom and dad refuse it every time. People already bring their kids over to look at everything. A little extra money from that wouldn't hurt in helping to feed them all.


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't really have my fursona as a pet (unless you count some of the statues I own) Officaly I have a turtle, his name is Jing. Unificaly I live with several  other pets, 2 cats and one dog. they're not really mine there my roomates but I live with them and they still like to cuddle with me so I consider that the same thing


----------



## Urufu (Oct 5, 2008)

used to have a dog but...some things came up.

i can't base my fursona on a pet unless i want a fox running around my house!


----------



## stuntman021 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have 2 dogs, but my fursona is a wolf.


----------



## Nalo (Oct 5, 2008)

i have a yellow lab and suprisingly my grandpa has a purebred canadian timberwolf


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, I've a pet, but it has nothing to do with my fursona. She's a cat who I found under a parked car in the condominium we used to live in, and my fursona is a goat. Completely unrelated.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 7, 2010)

i has 4 dogs and 5 cats but i a fox


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 7, 2010)

3 dogs, so yeah, I've got myself down as a dog. I haven't chosen a breed cause I don't care all that much.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 7, 2010)

We've got 2 cats - I'm a wolf -> Guess that's my urge to get rid of them?xD


----------



## Revy (Feb 7, 2010)

got a cat and a dog k.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, but I don't care about it.
I prefer having a human as a pet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> i has 4 dogs and 5 cats but i a fox



Try typing in proper english and not like some five year old.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try typing in proper english and not like some five year old.


And not bumping threads from 2008 maybe?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> And not bumping threads from 2008 maybe?



Lol I was paying more attention to his stupid way of typing. Dunno why but that lolcat shit should be kept to lolcats and not on forums. I never noticed the date.

Ok so far Mr JimFox not only can't type in proper english, but necro's a thread older than my mother. What a great start to forum life! (sarcasm)


----------



## NorfolkFox (Feb 7, 2010)

Got a border collie back at home (@ Uni), he's very cute, but keeps being mistaken for a girl! >_<

If I could domesticate a red fox, I would totally get one as a pet :-D


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a dog, a wolfdog (I don't know the exactly translation of the name of the breed, in italian is Pastore Tedesco), but my fursona is a half cat (i don't know what is the other half of my fursona... XD).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> I've *got* a dog, a wolfdog (*I *don't know the exactly translation of the name of the *breed*, in italian is Pastore Tedesco), but my fursona is *a* half cat (i don't know what is the other half of my fursona... XD).



Fixed.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad grammar makes Randy all sadface.  Please refrain from using poor grammar here.


Feed the squirrels, don't piss them off.... they're ninjas.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

I only have two dogs.

 My roommate has 2 dogs, a rabbit and a ferret. I want to buy a ferret so bad.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a mouse with a couple pet rats. I keep them despite the rule of 'no pets' in the dorm hall


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got two Yorkshire Terriers. they have nothing to do with me. My mum got them, I think she's a secret furry sometimes(off topic) Anyway I take care of them but they have absolutely nothing to do with my fursona.


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 7, 2010)

Two rats, hopefully a German Sheppard soon.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Two rats, hopefully a German Sheppard soon.


Sheppards are awesome my friend has one it's so fluffy like a little bunny <3


----------



## Morroke (Feb 7, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> i has 4 dogs and 5 cats but i a fox



NECROMANCER >:[ No one cares about this thread, that's why it died.


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 7, 2010)

Silibus still averages over 8 posts a day even though he hasn't used that account since August.

And I thought I shitposted too much.

I have a dog too.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I have two dogs, but they're waaaaaaay too fluffy to make into anthros :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a shitload of dogs and a ferret.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a single cat, yet I'm a wolf... I would love to get a German Sheppard, though...


----------



## Seas (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't have any pets currently.


----------

